# Doctors in NYC



## Positivity (Aug 8, 2017)

Does anyone know of a doctor in NYC with experience treating DPD? I'd prefer a psychiatrist, as I'm exploring pharmacology treatments, but a psychologist/therapist would also be fine.

I've found lots of doctors with experience treating anxiety, depression, etc. but I've been having trouble finding someone who knows about primary DPD, follows the latest research, and is able to treat it as a stand-alone condition. I had one appointment with Daphne Simeon, but unfortunately she doesn't accept insurance so that isn't a sustainable option for me.

I know there used to be a DPD research unit at Mount Sinai, but I've been unable to locate any of the physicians who practiced there. Does anyone know their names, and whether any are still at Mount Sinai?

If I can't find any DPD specialists, I'll probably reach out to a trauma/PTSD expert on the ISSTD database.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Does anyone know of a doctor in NYC with experience treating DPD? I'd prefer a psychiatrist, as I'm exploring pharmacology treatments, but a psychologist/therapist would also be fine.


The best would be to find a psychiatrist which you can use as a "prescription machine". This means you ask him for a certain drug and he prescribes it without asking questions.



> If I can't find any DPD specialists, I'll probably reach out to a trauma/PTSD expert on the ISSTD database.


They aren't useful, as they do not have a treatment for depersonalization disorder and I also really have doubts that they can treat their beloved dissociative disorders. The more I learn about them the more I doubt their credibility and integrity.



> I had one appointment with Daphne Simeon, but unfortunately she doesn't accept insurance so that isn't a sustainable option for me.


She only cooks with water and isn't able to give you a treatment that an ordinary psychiatrist could not.


----------



## inferentialpolice (Nov 26, 2012)

Try:

Dr. Garrett Deckel
Psychiatrist and Psychotherapist
350 Central Park West 15E
New York, NY 10025
United States
Phone: 2122228870
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

If you find any shrink or therapist who is knowledgeable in DP let alone how to treat it you will have found one in a million....

The truth is psychiatrists just write prescriptions and therapists just give pep talks....Neither of these are any use whatsoever as regards a true DP "CURE"...

Having said that if you are truly at your wits end just find a shrink who will write you scripts....In that scenario welcome to the merry go round world of trial and error psychiatric meds....

Sorry for being blunt but because of DP and many years experience in the backwards world of mental health treatment and care i am now a realist (Not a pessimist or optimist) A Realist!!!!!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Also if you do find a really decent private shrink I hope you have extremely deep pockets....

Watch out for the "same time next week" scenario....Or the "we can discuss that again at a later date" scenario....


----------



## didep (Jul 1, 2011)

TDX said:


> The best would be to find a psychiatrist which you can use as a "prescription machine". This means you ask him for a certain drug and he prescribes it without asking questions.
> 
> They aren't useful, as they do not have a treatment for depersonalization disorder and I also really have doubts that they can treat their beloved dissociative disorders. The more I learn about them the more I doubt their credibility and integrity.
> 
> She only cooks with water and isn't able to give you a treatment that an ordinary psychiatrist could not.


The daphene simeon is the most important dp / dr specialist in usa?


----------



## Lexy67 (Sep 23, 2017)

She is. But she is expensive and a little cold. 
If medication could cure this disease then she would be great. But it's such a difficult problem. I don't know anymore. I think you have to do a few things to get btr: some kind of structure, done anti anxiety pills and some praying. Bc it is a tricky animal this problem.


----------

